# Recommended operas?



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello Talk Classical, 
is there any threads for operas you recommend? 
I think it could be a great idea, thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/38696-winners-thread-2015-talk.html


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/11676-talk-classical-top-272-a.html
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/38696-winners-thread-2015-talk.html


Thank you Pugg, I'm becoming quite the opera fan!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

There are also lots of threads about favourite operas.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

James Mann said:


> Thank you Pugg, I'm becoming quite the opera fan!


Welcome James
How's it going so far? Records, DVDs, live performances?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

James Mann said:


> Hello Talk Classical,
> is there any threads for operas you recommend?
> I think it could be a great idea, thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum!

It's ever so hard to recommend opera as there are so many different types. Do you like tragedies? Most operas are. Do you love the sound of a soaring soprano voice or a dark rumbling bass?

The members who post on the opera thread are all crazy about opera and like nothing better than to talk about it so feel free to ask anything.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Opera is wonderful. Continue to expand your opera horizons.


----------

